# What is YOUR Most Prized Makeup Possession?? Mine is...



## TDoll (Nov 4, 2008)

(I hope this is in the appropriate spot!! I wasn't sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

This is my MOST favorite makeup possession. My grandmother gave it to me on my wedding day to carry in my purse. It's an Estee Lauder compact that she bought in 1968 when she went to buy her wedding dress. (Her first husband, my real grandfather died when my my mom was little, so this was when she remarried.)  ANYWAY...it's gorgeous and I thought I would share. It has a thick mother of pearl design and the powder is still in perfect condition!



















So vintage or not, what is YOUR most prized makeup possession?​


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful..


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

wow that's pretty


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I don't have a prized makeup possession....


----------



## LP_x (Nov 4, 2008)

Ummm... my Petticoat MSF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually have no idea. Yours is super cute though. It's sooo beautiful, even without the sentimental value. 

Oh, and you and your husband make such a cute couple in your avatar


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is similar!!! I have a gold Estee Lauder compact with my zodiac sign etched onto the cover with rhinestones.  My mom bought it for me like 10 years ago, and I still love it so much.  She gave it to me when I was having a truly horrible day, and it made me feel 1000x better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately, the powder is long gone, but maybe one day i can figure out how to depot something into it. 





Here's a crappppy webcam pic of it that doesn't do it justice at all.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that.  I don't have anything like that.  I wish I did.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 4, 2008)

That is gorgeous Tdoll!  My most prized makeup possession is red faux croc vanity case that was my great aunts.  It is from the 50s and it is sort of beat up but it is old fashioned and I love it.


----------



## Urbana (Nov 4, 2008)

bourjois blush, i dont remember the name :$


----------



## TDoll (Nov 5, 2008)

Sharkbytes, that is so pretty!

Yeah, I don't mean it has to be something old, but just your favorite makeup item. Like um say, my Manish palette for instance...lol.  It can be whatever!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Man i don't have anything kool like that. But i lov my sparkly Msf all 11 of them (BOring i know haha)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 5, 2008)

mine is actually not really "makeup" for my face or anything. My grandmother passed a vintage Chanel No. 5 bottle down to me when I was a small girl. I think it's from Paris in the 1930s. Very deco. I love it. I will have to search for it and post a pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting this! I love this thread!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have anything antique, but my "prized" item would be my MAC 15-pan eye palette of neutral colours. I have several other 15-pan palettes, but this particular one gets love from me every day and has a lot of LE shades. I'm SO paranoid about dropping it, especially since I'm so clumsy!


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, that makes me want to buy a really pretty limited edition compact from something and keep it for the next 50 years untouched to pass down through the family! LOL

Hm probably my "most prized" item is the LE Bobbi Brown Peony shimmerbrick.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2008)

^^The powder compact is GORGEOUS TDoll omg. I was drooling over the Estee Lauder Christmas goodies on the Neiman Marcus site earlier. *Hint Hint Santa baby...!*

My most prized beauty related possession is my Chanel LE Coco Mademoiselle solid perfume compact that came out last year or the year before. It is my precioussss >_<


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow that compact is GORGEOUS

I guess we are just talking about makeup items here? Id say my lollipop loving lipstick and my de menthe eyeshadow...I dont ever want to run out or lose either one...I just love them so much..


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Sharkbytes, that is so pretty!

Yeah, I don't mean it has to be something old, but just your favorite makeup item. Like um say, my Manish palette for instance...lol.  It can be whatever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, TDoll!  I have to say I love that yours has so much history attached!  It makes me want to hang on to mine forever~~


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

My 109 brush and my Belle Azure e/s with 3 backups! I love it and I will be buried in that shade some way some how!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't really have one, but I do have a small fillable perfume bottle from Paris that a friend brought me years ago.  I haven't put anything in it, and it sits in a glass cabinet.  It's very fragile and ornate, and I'd die if it broke.  I can't afford to go Paris and find a new one lol


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm jealous! I would LOVE something vintage like that but I would have to say that my most prized makeup possession is the memories of my 92 year old grandmother applying her makeup back when I was a young girl. The smell of Cover Girl still makes me think great thoughts of her and how my fascination with makeup all started.


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea, I don't have anything all pretty like that, especially not w/ so much history. 

But, I'm going to say my makeup case.  It's some old caboodle case that I got in like 8 grade and it's so beat up lol.  It's gray on top and purple on the bottom (my fav color) and has a hot pink handle.  My makeup collection no longer fits in there totally, but I refuse to let it go. That thing has been w/ me for so long, it's like a little friend, lol.  I'm sure I will keep it even when I actually do upgrade to a bigger case.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have tried for several days to think of something....Nothin' 
I do have my Grammy's Makeup Mirror...It is 70 years old...Does that count??


----------



## TDoll (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have tried for several days to think of something....Nothin' 
I do have my Grammy's Makeup Mirror...It is 70 years old...Does that count??_

 
YES!! Those kinds of things are the best


----------



## Mairim (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, it's so beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## frocher (Nov 6, 2008)

That's lovely, and it has so much sentimental value. I imagine your daughter or granddaughter will be receiving a special gift when they get married.


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have anything vintagy either.  However, I will say I treasure most my DressCamp collection...the palette, 2 lipsticks and 2 lipglasses.  But if I had to narrow it down from there...the palette comes first.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 19, 2008)

That's it, I'm buying a compact to give to my daughter!

I don't have anything vintage, but I'd say my brushes are my most prized makeup possessions. I have a few MAC and some from other brands, really a mishmash, but I love them all and they all have a special use.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 20, 2008)

To those of you that have something vintage or that has been passed downl I am jealous, I don't have that, but my babies are my Zandra and Real Doll lipsticks I guard those with my life and will cry when they run out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I love me some pink lipstick.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow...that compact is absolutely stunning. I can only imagine how it must have felt to have something that special passed on to you. 

And I don't have anything like that at all haha. Umm...my LE pink train case I guess? Lol thats all I can think of...it was a christmas gift from my parents.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is going to sound SO corny, but in the last couple times I went shopping, it would have to be my MAC lipglass in C-Thru. I don't know why but I am absolutely obsessed with it. I have been looking for awhile for a nice neutral color and couldn't find it and then my mom got me the Little Darlings set for Xmas, and that was one of the colors. I seriously have that thing padlocked into my purse so I can use it whenever I want. O and I also went and bought a regular size one to make sure I always have a back up haha.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 6, 2009)

The compact is utterly beautiful!!! 

EL makes some of the nicest compacts - very collectable!!


----------

